# Nanü ein kleiner Molch?



## docmatze (23. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich mal wieder meinen Vorfilter gesäubert und was schwimmt da plötzlich an der Oberfläche?
Schein ein Molch zu sein 
Irgendwie schon unheimlig was sich in so einer kurzen Zeit am und im Teich versammelt hat.
Ich nehme mal an das der nicht zugewandert ist sondern hier wohl geboren wurde oder?

Naja auf alle Fälle war das ein freudiges Ereignis.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Stoer (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Sieht super aus Dein Kleiner !!!!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Hi Matze,

das ist ein junger __ Teichmolch der noch nicht so lange aus dem Wasser draußen ist. Da waren wohl schon ein paar adulte __ Molche im Frühjahr im Teich am wedeln und hinterherschwimmen

MfG Frank


----------



## elkop (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

der ist richtig herzig, der kleine


----------



## Springmaus (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Hallo,

ich will auch __ Molche toll


----------



## docmatze (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Hallo,

ja der ist doch ein niedlicher Geselle 
Es ist immer wieder schön die neuen Dinge am Teich zu entdecken, und wenn dann noch so Qualifizierte Mitglieder hier sind die dann noch den Wissensdurst löschen 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Wie niedlich 

Ich auch haben will ... 

Mandy


----------



## docmatze (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Nein,nein,nein,nein...den gibts nicht!
Er ist hier Ordnungsgemäß angemeldet und gehört zur Familie 
Auch nicht seine Brüder,Schwestern und Kinder und Kindeskinder,Schwäger,Tanten Onkel u.s.w

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Antonia (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*

Der sieht niedlich aus.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*



docmatze schrieb:


> Nein,nein,nein,nein...den gibts nicht!



Schade 

Mandy


----------



## RiffRaff (12. März 2014)

Hallo,

das gleiche habe ich heut auch gedacht: nanü, ein kleiner Molch!!! 

Endlich ist es soweit, ich habe schließlich fast ein Jahr auf den Anblick warten müssen...
War aber der pure Zufall, das ich den kleinen Kerl überhaupt entdeckt hatte, deswegen gibs auch keine Bilder.
Es ist wohl ein __ Teichmolch gewesen, total niedlich!
Aber auch ziemlich dürre, ist das normal? Soll ich ihm irgendwas zum fressen anbieten? Ich weiß ja nicht, was er normalerweise fressen würde und ob das schon ausreichend vorhanden ist?


gruß

Micha


----------



## willi1954 (15. März 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> *AW: Nanü ein kleiner Molch?*
> 
> Wie niedlich
> 
> ...


naa, du willst doch nur Lebendfutter für deine Koi

aber im Ernst, seit ich Kois im Teich habe, sehe ich sogut wie keine __ Molche mehr.

Gruss Willi


----------

